# Crazy deal



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

So i was browsing my LFS and i went to one looked around i saw an nice arowana for 50 bucks and was pretty suprised by the price for such a little fish (2 inches)

so i went to another one down the street and the only person working is a 18 year old and i see a similar looking arowana with no price listed

so i ask the guy how much and he looks confused so he says if you but it now i will sell it to you for 10 dollars

so i buy it and am very happy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sweet! 
How big's your tank? 
I'll be able to tell you when you'll need to upgrade!
Truely an awesome fish! I love em!

I'd suggest starting the training now to get him off live foods or you'll go broke!


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Sweet!
> How big's your tank?
> I'll be able to tell you when you'll need to upgrade!
> Truely an awesome fish! I love em!
> ...


he is alone in 100 i was gonna use for oscars but i decided to just put him in there


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Great place for him to grow up! I'd say in about a year you'll need to upgrade to a wider tank. If you could find something with the foot print of 3'x8' you'd be able to keep him for life! That's a minimum of course, always go as big as you can! He can have tank mates but becareful to choose tank mates that will not stress the little guy, calm cool collective tank mates are best.

If you like oscars I'd suggest something along the lines of a chocolate cichlid as a tank mate or uarus. Both get big but are docile. It's important for the aro to be the ruler of the tank, or atleast he needs to think he's the ruler of the tank :lol:

Keep us posted!


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you recomend for food for him

can i just use the cichlid gold that i have?


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

heres a picture of him :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If it's floating food, be sure the floating food floats for a long time, rarely will they go after food in pellet form that sinks...

If you're having trouble training him to "dead food" do this:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... lown+knife

It's the same deal with anything that eats live food...

By the way my wife says he's cute :lol:

Here's the one we had here:



























He measured 30" on the dot... just something to look foreward to :thumb:


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Another one of my dream fishes. One day when I have a fish house behind my house(also in the future) with a tank as big or bigger than yours TFG, I will have one of these guys. I've been intrigued by them since I was a kid and the local Asian cuisine place back home had one. I'd never seen the juvie form in person until the Petco next door to my workplace got one in last week and it made me want one even more. To know taht someone that small will get that huge and graceful is just really cool.

Nice fish, and congrats on the great deal!


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


>


That piece of wood looks like a squirrel


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> That piece of wood looks like a squirrel


 :lol: Sure does


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hahahaha, wow it does! :lol:


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Oh wow, that driftwood is ace, I couldn't stop looking at that never mind the fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's AWESOME! Never noticed that :lol:

You'd do great in the Rorschach inkblot test! :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

> That piece of wood looks like a squirrel


That is cool, TFG!
I once had a piece in a python cage that looked like a gargoyle, but only noticeable from a certain angle.

Cute Arrow fry.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Your picture is on this website, 4th one down

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball,%20Arowana.htm
:lol:

seriously though, did you send the pic to them?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Donfish said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hey TFG,

I thought you said you weaned him off live food!!


----------

